# Diamond appears to have a new brand!



## TUGBrian (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...esorts-announces-brand-refresh-300585026.html


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 19, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...esorts-announces-brand-refresh-300585026.html


Old wine in a new bottle...


----------



## klpca (Jan 19, 2018)

Hopefully they will dial the pressure back at the "concierge" desk. Otherwise, customers will still be left with a bad impression.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd be curious to know how much they spent to change their name from "Diamond Resorts International" to "Diamond Resorts"


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 19, 2018)

After laying off all of the sales force in Europe, I guess the "International" part lost it's luster.  I would have loved it if they could have chosen "Cubic Zircon Resorts."


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hahahahahahahah........ that was the OLD name before Stephen Cloobeck thought he was going international, long before he took over Sunterra.


----------



## JoeMcCarty (Jan 20, 2018)

If they really want to improve Diamond 
Resorts, they should come up with a reasonable point buy back plan.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2018)

DRI currently has an official surrender program for points?  Its been in place since 2015.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I'd be curious to know how much they spent to change their name from "Diamond Resorts International" to "Diamond Resorts"


More specifically, I'd like to know how much the HOA's have to spend to change to the new branding.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2018)

The company unveiled a revised Diamond logo shortly after spending big bux replacing the handsome Cypress Pointe Resort sign with their old Diamond logo.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We used to be Cypress Pointe owners -- 2002 & 2006-2014.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dollie (Feb 9, 2018)

artringwald said:


> More specifically, I'd like to know how much the HOA's have to spend to change to the new branding.



At the "Meet the Manager" meeting at the Point last week, Jamie said they would not be removing all the old and replacing with the new.  Instead, during the normal resupplying process, they will bring in the new, gradually replacing the old, keeping the cost down.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 9, 2018)

Dollie said:


> At the "Meet the Manager" meeting at the Point last week, Jamie said they would not be removing all the old and replacing with the new.  Instead, during the normal resupplying process, they will bring in the new, gradually replacing the old, keeping the cost down.



That's the way to do it -- phase the old out. Don't know how much it cost California to replace the state seals on vehicles, buildings and other signage because someone got their sensibilities hurt and sued because a small cross (signifying our mission heritage) was part of the logo.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 14, 2018)

The logo at the Kāʻanapali Beach Club is going to be expensive to replace.


----------

